# Anyone watch tv program last night - ''my dog is a weapon''



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

Any one see it?

Any thoughts?

Overall i thought it was really quite bad, very poorly put together, very biased, very inaccurate. 

And i'll put money on the fact it tears apart the work iv done locally to get my dogs seen in a better light, i'll have them all crossing the road again.

This is a never ending battle.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

no i didnt what where they saying but i can kind of guess


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

rakpeterson said:


> Any one see it?
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


i had the same problem when walking my german shepherds this morning,people were giving me a wide berth


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

made a mistake.

It was actually called ''my weapon is a dog''

It can bve watched online.

Basically was about ''status'' dogs and the growing popularity within the uk among young people.

It was nearly totally one sided, having only one owner who showed any sense.

I just dont think it was a fair report, as it was very misleading.


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

i watched it, was interesting, i have always been a believer of its the owners fault not the dog. i have a staffy cross and people love him cause hes soo nice looking, but i could have brought him up totally different and aggressive. 

i liked how well trained that rotty was though.


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

For those that missed it last night....
Just looked the programme up, think it's on the TV on these dates:


Fri 22 May 2009 00:15 BBC Three
Sun 24 May 2009 00:05 BBC Three
Sun 24 May 2009 04:05 BBC Three
Mon 25 May 2009 00:15 BBC Three
Mon 25 May 2009 04:35 BBC Three


also BBCi player on the net, and 'on demand' or whichever if have virgin / sky etc

HTH


----------



## jennibear (May 16, 2009)

I find a lot of TV very biased almost like a form of modern day propeganda.

The show was very biased - have had Staffies in the family for years with my uncle breeding for Show (I don't keep staffies - but i'm the only 1 in family that doesn't) - they are great with kids, put up with anything, my uncles rottie is nice too.

on the flip side I have been the victim of such a dog, the owner (young lad) thought it was funny to set it on other dogs, fortunatley I had one of my walking sticks with me - not that i condone hitting animals - but when its attacking your dogs and you have young kids with you I really did smack it around a bit!


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

jennibear said:


> I find a lot of TV very biased almost like a form of modern day propeganda.
> 
> The show was very biased - have had Staffies in the family for years with my uncle breeding for Show (I don't keep staffies - but i'm the only 1 in family that doesn't) - they are great with kids, put up with anything, my uncles rottie is nice too.
> 
> on the flip side I have been the victim of such a dog, the owner (young lad) thought it was funny to set it on other dogs, fortunatley I had one of my walking sticks with me - not that i condone hitting animals - but when its attacking your dogs and you have young kids with you I really did smack it around a bit!


Your spot on, tv is nothing more than a propaganda tool, i just wish that, seeing as i am paying for it, they could show one unbiased program just for once.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

i watched it and have mixed veiws really,the guy who let his dog kill a rabbit was an absolute disgrace to humanity in my veiw,and my heart went out to most of the dogs it really did,yeh the rotty was well trained but it was still used as status and he admitted it was trained to attack!
but on the other hand it was very,very one sided i know lots of people who keep what are classed as dangerous dogs,(its not dogs that are dangerous its people)
it showed all the negative,and yes there was only one responsablie owner but we all know sensible dog owners exist ,its a shame as the media concentrates to much on negative and thats what gives our so called ';dangerous dogs' bad press.....
heres a pic of my rottie savaging my cat:whistling2:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

I Watched this.

I found alot of the information useless and most ( if not all ) the owners there were from very build up areas and didnt show anyone with mastiffs, staffies etc from "normal" areas.

I must say, I was quite impressed by the rottwieler x staffie ( I think ), there had been alot of training in that dog but I didnt see the need for the dog to be able to attack on command.

Most of the people did see there dogs as weapons and not pets and some of the images of dogs were horrific, especially that poor little puppy used as an ashtray.


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

ill watch it then i have a gsd x rottie and once some little kid ran over and huged him and his mother was screaming and hit max i had a right go and max (my dog) just stood there and looked confused he would never hurt anyone unless he steps on your toe ow!








loves max:flrt:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

snowgoose said:


> I Watched this.
> 
> I found alot of the information useless and most ( if not all ) the owners there were from very build up areas and didnt show anyone with mastiffs, staffies etc from "normal" areas.
> 
> ...


that had me in tears it really did and that poor bitch used as a breeding machine.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

rach666 said:


> that had me in tears it really did and that poor bitch used as a breeding machine.


Yeah she looked like she was in so much pain  and the dog without its ear


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

snowgoose said:


> Yeah she looked like she was in so much pain  and the dog without its ear


it really was horrible to see,me and my dad watched it as my auntie has had rotties for yrs my dads bestfriend used to breed them and everyone we know or speak to about them say there the best dog money can buy
she got herself a little fan club in the r.s.p.c.a yester morn,my lil narla did:flrt:


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, dont get me wrong. I was appauled by the people on there, the things they had done or been involved in, and the way most of the dogs were trained, especially the rott x pit which the owner admitted to doing protection work with the dog........by beating it.

I have no issue with educating the public that these people do exsist, it can only help. But i just felt that, maybe subconsiously, it tarred all with the same brush.

The program was about a minority, albeit a fast growing one, and it just seemed to me, to not show the fact it was a minority of people.

Also the guy that had the rott x pit who admitted to beating his dog in order to teach it protection work, stated that it is the only way to do it. He then said its not the only way, but the only way worth doing. This was left uncorrected and now many will probably believe that this is what is involved, which is total rubbish.


----------



## jennibear (May 16, 2009)

> heres a pic of my rottie savaging my cat


rach - that poor cats its savaged to within an inch of its life and absoloutly hating every minute of it!!! lol

Sorry for the sarcasm - but your dog is just gorgous and your cat looks like mine, wish my dog and cat would play like that - my poor dog never knows what hit him, he casually walks past the sleeping cat and she swipes him, she only does it to the one and ignores the others, I think its because hes the only one we had as apuppy as she mothered him!


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

rakpeterson said:


> Yeah, dont get me wrong. I was appauled by the people on there, the things they had done or been involved in, and the way most of the dogs were trained, especially the rott x pit which the owner admitted to doing protection work with the dog........by beating it.
> 
> I have no issue with educating the public that these people do exsist, it can only help. But i just felt that, maybe subconsiously, it tarred all with the same brush.
> 
> ...


 
theres only so many times a dog even an animal will let you beat it to submission before it turns round and snaps.
it would of bein nice to have seen these dogs in an alternative light as well as the minority one which it showed,but it didnt, most of the people on that program were scum absolute scum


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

jennibear said:


> rach - that poor cats its savaged to within an inch of its life and absoloutly hating every minute of it!!! lol
> 
> Sorry for the sarcasm - but your dog is just gorgous and your cat looks like mine, wish my dog and cat would play like that - my poor dog never knows what hit him, he casually walks past the sleeping cat and she swipes him, she only does it to the one and ignores the others, I think its because hes the only one we had as apuppy as she mothered him!


 
hahaha i know poor kitty...
there absolutely pathetic togeth my cat came in p****d wet through other nite with the dog they both sat there licking the rain off eachother:lol2:
shes got sooooo much bigger now need new piccys


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

someone ought to make a follow up. The other side of the coin.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

rakpeterson said:


> someone ought to make a follow up. The other side of the coin.


we will do it:lol2:
il show every one how to train there dog to attack kittys:flrt:


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

georgieabc123 said:


> ill watch it then i have a gsd x rottie and once some little kid ran over and huged him and his mother was screaming and hit max i had a right go and max (my dog) just stood there and looked confused he would never hurt anyone unless he steps on your toe ow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i had this happen to me as i have a bullmastiff and he is the most laid back dog you could ever meet i walk him with a halti as he does pull i was standing outside the shop and a little girl of about 3 came running over to hug thor and her mother was screaming saying get that dog of her but all thor done was layed down and rolled over but this show did not show differnt owners


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

aww max has a halti too but since i used it everyone thinks its a muzzle and gets scared and i get blooming chavs coming up to me say yeh man that dog is sick blood arghhh :bash:
there so annoying i feel like biting them :mf_dribble: :devil:


----------



## wolfmagicrattery (Mar 16, 2009)

georgieabc123 said:


> aww max has a halti too but since i used it everyone thinks its a muzzle and gets scared and i get blooming chavs coming up to me say yeh man that dog is sick blood arghhh :bash:
> there so annoying i feel like biting them :mf_dribble: :devil:


i get that alot with chavs walk go wow that hard dog am like fu:censor: off it does wine me up when they think my dog is hard


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

I watched it too and was brought to tears a few times actually. i hate dog fighting sooo much

I have a french mastiff AKA a Dogue De Bordeaux, and he is more or less the same age as the one on the show last night....You wouldnt even believe the dirty looks i have been getting with him today. As he is only 8 month old he is still very giddy and people think hes visious and hes really not. It makes it hard for me too because he is giddy and i have a halti to control his jumping and pulling but anyone with a bog DDB knows how stubourn they are to train and when people think hes angry and get scared i get tense and it passes down to him. i wish people would just see dogs for the gentle giants they are (most of the times) My gentle gint has a best friend the same size as his head!!!

Savage??? i think not!!! Slobber monster maybe though!!


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

Vitarajay said:


> I watched it too and was brought to tears a few times actually. i hate dog fighting sooo much
> 
> I have a french mastiff AKA a Dogue De Bordeaux, and he is more or less the same age as the one on the show last night....You wouldnt even believe the dirty looks i have been getting with him today. As he is only 8 month old he is still very giddy and people think hes visious and hes really not. It makes it hard for me too because he is giddy and i have a halti to control his jumping and pulling but anyone with a bog DDB knows how stubourn they are to train and when people think hes angry and get scared i get tense and it passes down to him. i wish people would just see dogs for the gentle giants they are (most of the times) My gentle gint has a best friend the same size as his head!!!
> 
> Savage??? i think not!!! Slobber monster maybe though!!


awww you have a tino my best friend has 2 i lov there dribble :flrt:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

i will be watching this later, (thanks for the dates and times!) 

hate these things, cause a majoirity of owners actually give a crap about them, wouldnt dream of wanting them to bite some one. and would defend them to death

i know i would, i would die for my dog hes my baby! if anything im more to worrie about than my dog is! :lol2:


staffys are great with kids, great with people who are scared of dogs, ive converted one dude who was so scared he couldnt even touch him, but by the end of the night had him cuddling up for him licking his face!

cant be that bad shorly?


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Vitarajay said:


> I watched it too and was brought to tears a few times actually. i hate dog fighting sooo much
> 
> I have a french mastiff AKA a Dogue De Bordeaux, and he is more or less the same age as the one on the show last night....You wouldnt even believe the dirty looks i have been getting with him today. As he is only 8 month old he is still very giddy and people think hes visious and hes really not. It makes it hard for me too because he is giddy and i have a halti to control his jumping and pulling but anyone with a bog DDB knows how stubourn they are to train and when people think hes angry and get scared i get tense and it passes down to him. i wish people would just see dogs for the gentle giants they are (most of the times) My gentle gint has a best friend the same size as his head!!!
> 
> Savage??? i think not!!! Slobber monster maybe though!!



wow hes stunning!!!!!


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> awww you have a tino my best friend has 2 i lov there dribble :flrt:


I have a what?? The big guy is a dogue de bordeaux and the little guy is a pappion......

and thanks for the nice comments guys....hes a handfull but defo not vicious...he couldnt batter a fish


----------



## doherty-666 (Jan 31, 2009)

wanted to watch this but was working, found this on youtube tho, take a look YouTube - Tortured status dog - My Weapon is a Dog - BBC Three


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

doherty-666 said:


> wanted to watch this but was working, found this on youtube tho, take a look YouTube - Tortured status dog - My Weapon is a Dog - BBC Three



its on loads more soon. Someone has posted specific times and dates... try and catch it all, its good to watch it.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

worst thing is ...

(and there is another thread on this subject on off topic) (if it hasnt been mentioned already? lol)

... when they say the beat them up, how to you get them to be agressive, i hit him... nice..

hate hate hate the guy with the rottiexpitt


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

Vitarajay said:


> I have a what?? The big guy is a dogue de bordeaux and the little guy is a pappion......
> 
> and thanks for the nice comments guys....hes a handfull but defo not vicious...he couldnt batter a fish


lol sorry my friends is call lilly and Valentino (tino)


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

georgieabc123 said:


> lol sorry my friends is call lilly and Valentino (tino)



Ahhhh, that makes so much more sense. and the name Tino/Valentino is very cool!!!


Back to the topic of the programme so no one says im spamming.....

I wonder if the chavvy dj bloke was prosecuted or anything....surely letting his dog savvage a live rabbit and then "throwing it in the bin while it was still alive" is grounds for prosecution at the least......


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Vitarajay said:


> I have a what?? The big guy is a dogue de bordeaux and the little guy is a pappion......
> 
> and thanks for the nice comments guys....hes a handfull but defo not vicious...he couldnt batter a fish


 ITYM a Papillon


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> ITYM a Papillon



dunno what ITYM means but i always do that...i always put double P and miss the L's....grrr, i spelt it right in my sig  :2thumb:


Edited....I THINK YOU MEAN.....It just dawned on me...derrrrr. sorry ...I was never any good at French in school. lol


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

I watched it, missed the first bit but caught most of it!

I was appaled(sp) but not shocked or surprised, I know those sick excuses for humans exsist, I bet there is some on this very forum too!
I can't understand why anyone would deliberately hurt/injure/mistreat any animal!

I have known quite a few guys in the past that beat their dogs, some to make them nastier so they are more "guard dog" than normal, some out of pure anger within themselves, whatever the excuse for it is they deserve to get the same back ten fold!

I feel bad for a week if I tread on my dogs paws and I always say sorry and give them a kiss or a cuddle :lol2:

The guy with the "rabbit" attacking dog was a TOTAL disgrace, the young black guys that slapped the dogs around again deserve the same back ten fold.

The rottie and the tall black guy I found to be amazing although I don't know just "how" he got her so well trained, maybe I missed some of his talking??

I have 2 "status" dogs or staffys as I know them and I couldn't imagine my life without them, the thought that one day and maybe soon they could be banned because of dipsticks like those on that programme makes me sick to the stomach but what can we do??

The OP said that the show was one sided and it's the minority that mistreat their dogs? I think that is wrong as many of the areas within the Midlands this is happening outside in broad daylight and NO ONE is batting an eyelid as they are all too scared of reprisals(sp)!


----------



## lenemily (Jul 7, 2008)

This programme was like a normal walk in the street for me im afraid, I see this every day and night with the younger crowd hovering with "hard" dogs 
what makes me so bloody angry is this ... WHY do the kids (who live at home still) parents allow this behaviour ? and the ones that dont live at home and are in bedsits/flats what ever .. why does the landlord allow it ?

ive said on here before both my dogs are rescues but the pup terra i paid a boy on the street for her she is a staffy x probably Am staff and looks very pitbull ish she was only tiny and too young to be away from her mum but he was trying to sell her because she was HIS pick of the litter 
he was askin anyone and everyone if they wanted a pitbull puppy whos a great guard dog 
makes me sick !!!!

on another note she seriously couldnt guard herself lol she is such a wuss


----------



## Vitarajay (Jun 5, 2008)

I was actually shocked when they showed one guy with a french mastiff as a status dog, yeah they are big but mines a big clumsy brush. If someone broke into our house he would probably lick/slobber them to death. Untill i saw the programme i didnt even know they were used as status dogs (i hate that phrase but you know what i mean)


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

I've managed to see bits of it over the last few days.

Firstly it made me feel ill. I have no idea why people like that are allowed to own dogs and even worse there are people out there breeding these animals and selling them to people like these. In my opinion both types of people are nothing more than scum and something should be done about who gets to own these dogs.

They dont care about the animals or there actions and are putting the rest of us and our dogs at risk, we could face loosing the breeds we love due to these people and there behaviour. 
I still think a breeding ban is the best way to go, then all dogs should be chipped and registered and most neutered. Only certain dogs should be able to remain entire for breeding. Hopefully this will put people off and reduce the numbers of these dogs ending up in pounds and unwanted.


What allot of people dont undertand is when these dogs fail to do what there owners want them to do they are then dumped, most of which will be too dog aggressive to safely rehome so will be PTS. And then they will just be replaced by another dog.

I love my Bull Breeds, but I'm not stupid, I am very aware of what they are capable of doing. They are what I would class as reactive dogs, if something does set them off they will not back down, they will defend themselves and others if they feel the need to. 
Anyone thinking these dogs are cute and fluffy and dont need training and socalisation need to go and buy a hamster.
They need training, socalisation and an owner who knows what there doing.

My dogs are under control 100% of the time. I do not take any risks with them. Because I would never forgive myself if something where to happen, because if it did it would be my fault, not theres.

I'm lucky though, I live somewhere where people arent bothered by Bull Breeds. The little old ladies over the park always comment on how gorgeous my two Staffies x's are. I never get any bad comments or people avoiding us.

One day maybe we will live in a world where these dogs arent used and abused. I really do hope I see that in my lifetime.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

i just watched it 

the guy who's dog killed the rabbit, did he not say that the rabbit was dead within the first few bites? then said he put it into the bin alive?

one of the things that stood out to me most, and i thought people (especially on this forum) would have pointed out was the poor RSPCA guy. everyone calls them useless, but when they get a reception like that, what are they supposed to do?
i couldn't believe the young kids were just blanking an authoritative figure, it just wouldn't occur to me, or anyone i know to act like that.

i have to say i was impressed with the rottie's training, but the set up with the guy going for the good citizen award seemed a bit set up and fake.

it reminded me of the dog fighting panorama a while ago, and the scary ease with which anyone can get hold of pits for the wrong reasons.

granted, they should have shown a more two sided view, but tbh it was about dogs as weapons, not about "my dog *isn't* a weapon". he did show his cousins dogs that weren't brought up as fighters.

edit.. just remembered... make me chuckle how he walks along with a fat little staffy, not threatening at all saying how people are looking wary and avoiding him... while showing footage of people ignoring it and brushing past


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh that's a point, did anyone have any idea what breed his cousins dogs were? The other half kept going on about how gorgeous they were.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

Katiexx said:


> Oh that's a point, did anyone have any idea what breed his cousins dogs were? The other half kept going on about how gorgeous they were.


i would say pit type.
maybe just a staff cross?


----------

